# Big Bang Theory "The Relationship Diremption" 04/10/14



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Best lines of the night:

"I haven't had any more to drink than Penny"
"That's what concerns me" (paraphrased)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

This episode really did it for me. I laughed a lot. 

Clogzilla!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

zordude said:


> Best lines of the night: "I haven't had any more to drink than Penny" "That's what concerns me" (paraphrased)


 Close. More like "that's what I'm saying" after she said he had a lot to drink.

Very funny episode.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I knew it wasn't going to be AFF waking up next to him, but didn't expect the Geology book. His retraction from the book was hilarious!

The Steven Hawking jokes kinda fell flat to me though. It was too long.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> The Steven Hawking jokes kinda fell flat to me though. It was too long.


Good pay-off, though...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Great episode all around, except for the Hawking bits at the end. One drunk dial is hilarious. But several? It's only funny once.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Clogzilla!!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Hank said:


> Great episode all around, except for the Hawking bits at the end. One drunk dial is hilarious. But several? It's only funny once.


I was in that camp until the Hawking response, which was the whole reason for the setup. The payoff was worth the setup.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It just mostly felt like a setup for the punchline, because we all know Sheldon wasn't alone and after the first call or two his friends wouldn't have let him call anymore. But like you said, the punchline was pretty good.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> Great episode all around, except for the Hawking bits at the end. One drunk dial is hilarious. But several? It's only funny once.


You must have never drunk dialed...nobody does it once! LOL


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> It just mostly felt like a setup for the punchline, because we all know Sheldon wasn't alone and after the first call or two his friends wouldn't have let him call anymore. But like you said, the punchline was pretty good.


What do you base this on? My impression was he was alone in his bedroom. I got zero indication he was with anybody else.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

*knock* *knock* *knock* "Empty Room?"
*knock* *knock* *knock* "Empty Room?"
*knock* *knock* *knock* "Empty Room?"
"If someone says 'Come in' I'm gonna FREAK OUT!"


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

pmyers said:


> What do you base this on? My impression was he was alone in his bedroom. I got zero indication he was with anybody else.


My impression was that AFF was tucking him into bed from the empty room knocking scene we saw. And he'd have gone to sleep after that. Before that he was with everybody. He didn't remember AFF leaving since he asked about her in the morning so I assumed he had just passed out when she took him into bed.

Not a big deal. That was just my impression of what happened.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

My favorite:

Penny: I gave him a new look. It's cute, huh?
Amy: Yeah, it's cute. That's the problem. I don't need other girls to see him walking around like sex on a stick.
Sheldon: She's right. I'm too hot.​


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

So AFF helped him take his clothes off?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

When Penny was initially talking about giving him a haircut I thought 'How could that possibly be with Sheldons' feeling about getting his haircut by the same barber every time', but now I understand for anyone that can wake up in the morning with a geology book under their right arm, all bets are off. 

I thought for sure Sheldon was going to try nibbling his arm off rather than trying to get away without disturbing the book.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> It just mostly felt like a setup for the punchline, because we all know Sheldon wasn't alone and after the first call or two his friends wouldn't have let him call anymore. But like you said, the punchline was pretty good.


Please.
His 'friends" let him have that tawdry affair with that trampy geology book.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I wonder how Harrison "Jack" Shmitt feels about that, if he even watches this show.

It would be rather amusing to have a Wolowitz returns to NASA and runs into him bit, just to tweak Sheldon a bit.


----------



## pahunt (Apr 7, 2003)

Loved it. The scene with Sheldon waking up next to the geology book was masterfully done.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> When Penny was initially talking about giving him a haircut I thought 'How could that possibly be with Sheldons' feeling about getting his haircut by the same barber every time'...


You forget that Penny has previously given him a haircut....albeit with disastrous results...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> You forget that Penny has previously given him a haircut....albeit with disastrous results...


Yup. In fact, although they never followed up on this in the show, I always had the thought that even with the unfortunate incident in the back, I'm betting Penny is now saddled with the duty of giving Sheldon his haircuts.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Twins?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

markp99 said:


> Twins?


SNL says they're the same person.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

"Sheldon: This seemed so elegant at the time, but now I realize I was just a dumb country boy seduced by a big city theory with variables in all the right places."

"Bernadette: I'm excited to meet Emily.
Howard: I just hope he doesn't blow it.
Bernadette: Why would you say that?
Howard: Because he's Raj. That's his thing. Beckham can bend it. Ralph can wreck it. Raj can blow it."


"Sheldon: It suggests I set these on fire, but the smell of burning books reminds me of church picnics in East Texas."


"The discovery of primordial gravity wave (AKA gravitaional wave) that makes Leonard and Raj excited was made by HarvardSmithsonian Center for Astrophysics in reality, and announced on March 17, 2014. This discovery is considered a key proof to support the theory of Big Bang, thus it makes Sheldon realizes, as he himself says in the show, he is "wasting his life on a theory (Sheldon's string theory) that can never be proven" - thus he becomes jealous and frustrated, "


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

verdugan said:


> SNL says they're the same person.


Too funny, I did not know about the SNL sketch! 










https://screen.yahoo.com/ellen-degeneres-show-cold-open-075606614.html


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yup. In fact, although they never followed up on this in the show, I always had the thought that even with the unfortunate incident in the back, I'm betting Penny is now saddled with the duty of giving Sheldon his haircuts.


I think that it depends on whether or not Penny has his haircut records.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

What we the exact line about Sheldon looking like a ventriloquist dummy? I got a chuckle out of that one too. Overall a pretty strong episode.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

midas said:


> What we the exact line about Sheldon looking like a ventriloquist dummy? I got a chuckle out of that one too. Overall a pretty strong episode.


I don't see any quotes on this site for that particular exchange, but I remember seeing it. I will make a note to write it down next time I watch it. I usually watch the good episodes three times within a week of airing.

http://the-big-bang-theory.com/quotes/episode/720/The-Relationship-Diremption/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

midas said:


> What we the exact line about Sheldon looking like a ventriloquist dummy? I got a chuckle out of that one too. Overall a pretty strong episode.


Sheldon: The magazine articles suggest that one of the ways to get over a break up is a new look.

Leonard: What about your old look? Well-groomed ventriloquist doll?

Penny: [Manipulating Sheldon's arm and pretending to throw her voice] Oh my god! I do look like that.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

replaytv said:


> . I usually watch the good episodes three times within a week of airing.


Wow.

Now I know why you picked your TCF handle.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I replayed the Hawkings response several times but did not understand it. What was the last thing he said?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I replayed the Hawkings response several times but did not understand it. What was the last thing he said?


Turn on closed caption. He calls him an A-hole.

I wonder if the response they scripted is a stock phrase in Hawking real speech system.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

markp99 said:


>


I get the resemblance joke, but who is that? Boy or girl?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Johnny Weir - Olympic skater


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I replayed the Hawkings response several times but did not understand it. What was the last thing he said?


"What a jackass!"

--Carlos V.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

markp99 said:


> Johnny Weir - Olympic skater


Thanks. Not a fan of the winter Olympics so that one skated right past me.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

So we see Sheldon slowly becoming "normal", I wonder how long till AFF is pregnant.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know if I'd call him normal. He still kisses rather awkwardly. I can't decide if it's because the actor is gay and kissing a woman upsets him, or if he's trying to be awkward Sheldon who doesn't know how to kiss properly. It takes me out of the moment when it happens.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've never caught any chatter about Jim Parsons being gay, but I have always felt that Sheldon's kissing scenes were intentionally being played as awkward - his character being socially inept for the most part.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I don't know if I'd call him normal. He still kisses rather awkwardly. I can't decide if it's because the actor is gay and kissing a woman upsets him, or if he's trying to be awkward Sheldon who doesn't know how to kiss properly. It takes me out of the moment when it happens.


Sheldon probably finds it difficult to concentrate on kissing because he is instead wondering whether the train car he is riding on has Knuckle (AAR Type "E") or Scharfenberg couplers.

[media]http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsilem6MNv1r1gv1yo1_500.gif[/media]


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It would make zero sense for Sheldon to be a decent kisser.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I've never caught any chatter about Jim Parsons being gay.


Really?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am sure that gay actors can handle kissing women when they need to.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Otherwise Matt Bomer wouldn't have the entire female viewership of White Collar drooling over him.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Robin said:


> Otherwise Matt Bomer wouldn't have the entire female viewership of White Collar drooling over him.


Bomer could stand with a baby seal in one hand and a club in the other and I'd still drool.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

eddyj said:


> I am sure that gay actors can handle kissing women when they need to.


How many women did Neil Patrick Harris kiss during the run of How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I know that gay actors can kiss the opposing sex just fine. There are way too many of them for them not be able to. 

However, with the way that Jim Parsons is playing Sheldon, it just comes across more than awkward. The first kiss was much better, in the way he changed his body when he got 'into' the kiss. This time, it was more like an obligation, rather than the obvious enjoyment he got from the first one.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> However, with the way that Jim Parsons is playing Sheldon, it just comes across more than awkward. The first kiss was much better, in the way he changed his body when he got 'into' the kiss. This time, it was more like an obligation, rather than the obvious enjoyment he got from the first one.


That 2nd kiss sounds like Sheldon!

Remember that he had a drink before the first kiss. No wonder he seemed more relaxed.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I know that gay actors can kiss the opposing sex just fine. There are way too many of them for them not be able to.  However, with the way that Jim Parsons is playing Sheldon, it just comes across more than awkward. The first kiss was much better, in the way he changed his body when he got 'into' the kiss. This time, it was more like an obligation, rather than the obvious enjoyment he got from the first one.


I think he does view it exactly as an obligation, as Amy had to remind him.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I think he does view it exactly as an obligation, as Amy had to remind him.


Isn't it in their relationship agreement?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

StacieH said:


> Bomer could stand with a baby seal in one hand and a club in the other and I'd still drool.


No wonder Manson is getting married. I guess I need to kill a bunch of people to get a date! I hear conjugal sex is the best.

http://nypost.com/2013/12/03/the-women-who-fall-in-love-with-jailed-killers/

http://www.rnningfool.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/charles-manson.jpg


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

StacieH said:


> Bomer could stand with a baby seal in one hand and a club in the other and I'd still drool.


:up:

Yes. and yes. drool.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Really?


Really. I now stand corrected as this comment made me go Bing it, but I had no idea before that.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I've never caught any chatter about Jim Parsons being gay,


[Jon Lovitz] it's called ACTING! [/Jon Lovitz]


----------

